# Senior Investigator Laura J. Cleaves



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Senior Investigator Laura J. Cleaves 
*Santa Barbara County District Attorney's Office
California*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 53
*Tour of Duty:* 32 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 1, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Senior Investigator Laura Cleaves was killed when her department vehicle was struck head-on by a drunk driver on Highway 154, near the intersection of Highway 246. She was returning to Lompoc from Santa Barbara when the incident occurred shortly before midnight.

The driver of the other vehicle was taken into custody following the incident.

Investigator Cleaves had served with the Santa Barbara County District Attorney's Office for 24 years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 32 years. She had previously served with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, the Arcata Police Department, and the Santa Barbara Police Department. She is survived by her husband, who serves with the Santa Barbara County Sheriff's Department, and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Santa Barbara County District Attorney's Office
1112 Santa Barbara Street
Santa Barbara, CA 93101

Phone: (805) 568-2300

_*Please contact the Santa Barbara County District Attorney's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Laura! You have served your time and now it is time for you to serve with St Michael in watching over the brethren. Thank you for your service and dedication. May God offer comfort and understanding for your family in their hours of need.


----------

